

Technical co-founder needed for a 'neglected' app having 100,000 users - iThrowAwayi

I'll just quickly list out all the details:<p>- I have a web app which I put together over a weekend back in 2008.<p>- It currently has about 100000 (one hundred thousand) registered users. But...... read on.<p>- The app has one very important feature missing.<p>- The app is poorly developed and very poorly designed.<p>- Most users don't come back after using the service once or twice (or thrice) because of that missing feature.<p>- The app is free.<p>- I put a survey on the app asking "Would you pay $5 a month if we add that feature?". 35% users said Yes!. Even if 90% of them are lying, we still have a great passive revenue opportunity.<p>- I spend zero money on marketing. Traffic is organic.<p>- I spend zero time on the app. Domain renewal is automatic. Hosting renewal is automatic. I just don't touch it. It runs on its own.<p>- I have been neglecting this project for so long. Procrastination.<p>-----------------------------------------------<p>-----------------------------------------------<p>What I am expecting from the technical partner:<p>- Build that feature (PHP, MySQL and some third party APIs). Building this feature can be little tricky. I am not sure.<p>- Integrate payment gateway.<p>- Just handle all the stuff.<p>- 50-50% split of revenue.<p>- So, in a nutshell, do all the work and get 50% split.<p>-----------------------------------------------<p>-----------------------------------------------<p>If interested, please give me your email id, I'll contact you. I am not comfortable in sharing the url here. I hope I am not violating any rule.<p>You may use services like http://scr.im/ to mask your email id.
======
jginthebay
I'm interested. I've done multiple startups, written code that serviced 100
million+ uniques a day at one of the big boys and been developer one on
numerous growth projects. Best professional complement ever was being called a
coding animal. Shoot me a note at throwaway jginthebay@gmail.com.

------
randm_prgrmr
Well, now I am curious. I wonder what sort of app it is, and I wonder what %
of those 100,000 registered users are active users. I've been looking for an
excuse to use Stripe for payment processing. This could be it. Shoot me some
details. randm.prgrmr@gmail.com

~~~
jarsj
I had guess 100-200 daily active.

~~~
iThrowAwayi
I just checked the traffic stats (I use statcounter)

\- 1,600 daily visits (of them 1000 are returning visits)

\- 4,400 daily page views

------
brandoncordell
Shoot me a message. brandon@brandoncordell.com

I have strong PHP experience (currently building enterprise level PHP apps)
and I've done extensive payment gateway integration, including custom
e-commerce platforms.

Very interested.

------
thekapslock
Sounds right up my alley. ObeaIraMFK1e@meltmail.com

~~~
iThrowAwayi
A member posted that meltmail wasn't working. Do check.

------
laxk
Guys, share the link to the web app, please :)

------
iThrowAwayi
[UPDATE]

I'll be sending a mail to all of you soon. Thanks for your interest.

~~~
hackergeek
Thanks. Sounds like an interesting project.

------
asd1234
I might be interested: asd1234throw@gmail.com (throwaway address as well).

------
dieselz
I could be interested as well - email me at oPrSbs42M8yF@meltmail.com

~~~
dieselz
turns out that service doesn't work - try dieselzthrowaway@gmail.com

------
rckr
I'm interested. Please contact me at rckr2010@gmail.com.

------
TuaAmin13
I'm also curious about this. (my username) @yahoo.com

------
hackergeek
hackergeek.6.28318@gmail.com

I've integrated PayPal in the past too :)

